

Dropout Generation - Sembiance
http://www.mikealrogers.com/posts/dropout-generation.html

======
paulhauggis
I see it more as the entitlement generation. A generation that thinks things
should be handed to them (why should I pay for music? The musicians don't
deserve to earn a living!) and that by graduating from college, they will be
handed a $70K/year job (occupy wallstreet).

I believe this was the mantra of the 60s generation as well. If you see what
happened in the Haight-ashbury area of the country during that time, it almost
parallels the occupy movement exactly. The only difference was that there were
many more people in the Hait and the collapse was much much worse than the
occupy movement.

~~~
Radzell
If your not a young person in this generation you know nothing about it. 70%
of young people work jobs during college now and if your not rich is even
worst. We are expected to just lay down and accept either a less education,
less wealth, or to simply fail. 70k a year is nothing when you just racked up
50k a year in debit for 4 years. We built thing your generation most likely
could think of. Is it not fair to want to go to school without working 40 hour
weeks, graduate to job any job that you can use your degree, then be able to
get house without having to look over your should because the previous
generation started caring more about the rest of the world than it's own
people.

~~~
stoolpigeon
I don't agree with him either but your first sentence is wrong. That you would
feel this way is normal but I promise you, we've been in your shoes. And when
I was a 'young person' I thought our circumstances were unique too.

------
stoolpigeon
kids

this kind of declaration is a part of growing up. once you watch a few go by
it's easier to see the pattern.

------
Sembiance
Just wanted to note that I am NOT the blog author.

